#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Engineering Technical Training -16 Modules

## sasirkumar

Hi all

Here i am sharing one more training material in my Training material series

*Engineering Technical Training -16 Modules*.


List of Modules

001. Engineering-Training-Module-2-Water-and-Steam-Properties
002. Engineering-Training-Module-3-Water-Hammer.pdf
003. Engineering-Training-Module-4-Centrifugal-Pumps
004. Engineering-Training-Module-5-Air-and-Gas-Properties.pdf
005. Engineering-Training-Module-6-Heat-Transfer-Calculations
006. Engineering-Training-Module-7-Material-Properties-of-Metal
007. Engineering-Training-Module-8-Head-Loss-in-Pipe-for-compressible fluids
008. Engineering-Training-Module-9-Two-Phase-Phenomenon
009. Engineering-Training-Module-10-Check-Valves
010. Engineering-Training-Module-11-Relief-Safety-Valves
011. Engineering-Training-Module-12-Isolation-Valves
012. Engineering-Training-Module-13-Throttle-Valves
013. Engineering-Training-Module-14-Centrifugal-Pump-Vibration
014. Engineering-Training-Module-15-Erosion-Corrosion
015. Engineering-Training-Module-16-Heat-Exchangers


016. Engineering-Training-Module-17-Positive-Displacement-Pump


I uploaded here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Regards
SasikumarSee More: Engineering Technical Training -16 Modules

----------


## Latif Shah Mahmud

thank you very much

----------


## yogi_process

Thnak you very much

----------


## mhenna

thank you very much

----------


## tinku

Exclnt. collection. 
Thanks

----------


## abc123

> Exclnt. collection. 
> Thanks



Thanks!!!!

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thanks for sharing

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you

----------


## Amjad Ali

Many Thanks Sasi,

God Bless you for your efforts

----------


## mkhurram79

bundle of thanks

----------


## miebit

Thanks.

----------


## khurmi

Thanks Alotttttttttttttttttttt

----------


## 101043728

Thank a lot!!!!

See More: Engineering Technical Training -16 Modules

----------


## AminA

It is Perfect.
Thank you very much.
AminA

----------


## aarcela

Thanks a lot, a question, what about with Module 1?

----------


## Rhenrique

Excellent. Thank you very much.

----------


## sadegh_msg

thx alot

----------


## pulsar3220

thanks...

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Thanks Sasi bai.

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks again

----------


## ssrvv78

many thanks sasi

----------


## raulelite

tHANKS!!!

----------


## dang_go@hotmail.com

thank  you

----------


## BrightSide

Thank you very much!  :Smile:

----------


## highlander3

Thank you very much Sir.

See More: Engineering Technical Training -16 Modules

----------


## muthukarthi

Thank you very much

----------


## ampis1

hi 
The link doesn't wok. Kindly reupload Please

----------


## hermes

Thank you a lot Sasirkumar.

----------


## sharmeen

billions of thanks

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou Friend.......

----------


## rajpd28

plz give ifile link

regards

----------


## Muhammad Tunio

Dear All,

i am mechanical engineer working in Oil an d Gas sector as an Maintenance Engineer if any body have any shareable material related to maintenance please shear with me.

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank you friend..Nice post

----------


## jury

thanks

----------


## highlander3

Thank you very much for sharing this material

----------


## dnikolo

Thanks

----------


## eternalstudent

Thanks sir

See More: Engineering Technical Training -16 Modules

----------


## august8

Thanks for your sharing!

----------


## setak

Thank you very much.

----------


## arunvani

thanks

----------


## miGs

thanks!

----------


## eriyanto.edy

thanks for sharing..

----------


## L'oranges

thankyou bro

----------


## sessom

thank you!!!

----------


## caipigian

great thanks!!!!

----------


## sa12345

Thank you

----------


## cafe_denda2000

dear sir,

there have been a problem with the link,
please upload again. i need these modules.

thank you so much.

----------


## hoangpalestine

Thanks a lot!

----------


## rodstring

Great material!!! thanks a lot.



RodstringSee More: Engineering Technical Training -16 Modules

----------


## jcrv

thanks friend

----------


## amithok

thankssssssss

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you sasirkumar

----------


## samiwarraich

Thanxxx

----------


## rmrns

Thanks a lot ..

----------


## kani20

thank u very much ! doing great!

----------


## ShafqatAfridi

Good upload keep it up.

----------


## john zink

rs please

----------


## guru4life

Thanks a bunch

----------


## Sriram_be

Thank You Very Much Sasikumar

----------


## sleimanshokr

thanks!

----------


## unlock

link is working thank you

See More: Engineering Technical Training -16 Modules

----------


## Robin59

Thank u

----------


## jimmytel

Thanks a lot!!!

----------


## paldopal

THanks Alot

----------


## sanju

Thanks....Mighty Heart!

----------


## belonk_182

excelent bro...

----------


## ZHONGHAI

thank you for your share

----------


## shankargee

sasi thanq

----------


## zhaoy

Thanks you for kindly sharing, Bro.

----------


## devdass

Thank you very much. Great Material.

----------


## arshallmathers

thanks a lot my friend  :Smile:

----------


## cpchonburi

Thanks a lot

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The 16 modules gathered at one handbook "Engineering Technical Training Module for Nuclear Plant Engineer"
(1090 Pages & 8.42 MB)


Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Engineering Technical Training -16 Modules

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The 16 modules gathered at one handbook "Engineering Technical Training Modules for Nuclear Plant Engineer"
(1090 Pages & 8.42 MB)
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

*Engineering Technical Training Modules for Nuclear Plant Engineer*


*The 16 modules gathered at one handbook   (Complete with 1090 pages)
Engineering Case Study - Nuclear Engineering (Memoranda of Evidence) (142 pages)*

*Available to all, in one file*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

*Engineering Technical Training Modules for Nuclear Plant Engineer*


*The 16 modules gathered at one handbook   (Complete with 1090 pages)
Engineering Case Study - Nuclear Engineering (Memoranda of Evidence) (142 pages)*

*Available to all, in one file*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## juhrilover

> *Engineering Technical Training Modules for Nuclear Plant Engineer*
> 
> 
> *The 16 modules gathered at one handbook   (Complete with 1090 pages)
> Engineering Case Study - Nuclear Engineering (Memoranda of Evidence) (142 pages)*
> 
> *Available to all, in one file*
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



The link is not available.

----------


## naruto256

thank you :Witless:

----------


## aragorn

Thanks for sharing

----------


## shankargee

Dear halim thanq bai

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dear Friend,
THATS VERY FUNDAMENTAL USEFUL MATERIAL FOR PRACTISING ENGINEERS.
THANKS & REGARDS,
RSMYEGPET.

----------


## rajeshchem

Thanks a lot ....

----------


## os12

The link is not available.

----------


## twostorms

Please make this available again. Thank you

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dear brother
Please upload the training module once again in 4shared.com.
Presently the link is dead.
Thanks & Regards,


rsmyegpetSee More: Engineering Technical Training -16 Modules

----------


## RREEZZAA

> Dear brother
> Please upload the training module once again in 4shared.com.
> Presently the link is dead.
> Thanks & Regards,
> rsmyegpet







dear brother please check #1 i just downloaded. credit goes to the up loader.

----------


## ahmedsuez

Thanx for the share

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dear Sasikumar,
Thanks for the great effort for the benefit of memebers. Also it was easy to download from mediafire.
Best regards,
rsmyegpet

----------


## vfq3481

Great post!
THX!!1

----------


## os12

Thanx a lot!

----------


## mohammad1346

tnx sir

----------


## Renaldo_dp@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## yudh1984

many thanks bro. it's excellent collection.

----------


## zanlog

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks alot my friend

----------


## josefreitas

many thanks

----------


## Spenta

Many thanks for the upload. Warm regards, Mano Spenta. spenta@ii.net

----------


## krishnagopi

thanks

See More: Engineering Technical Training -16 Modules

----------


## Leahcim Onetnec

thank you!

----------


## jomaguti

Thanks

----------


## zero2lyn

it's very good material. thank you brother

----------


## kiboeing

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## rsmyegpet

Where is the Link Brother?
I do not see any link anywhere. Is it only thanks giving forum without links?
Regards,
rsmyegpet

----------

